# Need some help with my datsun 210



## mostroloco (Apr 1, 2010)

i got a datsun 210 wagon its in good shape but i need some tips on how to improve its performance, the only mod I've made is a carburetor Holley. other than that its pretty much stock when it comes to performance. any other improvements i should make are welcome and money ain't a problem i don't know how to upload pics but i have some of it in myspace.

(¯&#;·._.·[MØ$T®ØLØ©Ø]·._.·&#¯)'s Pictures - MySpace Photos


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a side from dropping in another engine.... I would try a cai and open up the exhaust a little


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Your car would have the A14 engine 1400cc, I used to have a Datsun 1200 utility with the A12. You can advance the timing by 4 degrees no problems, and a set of exhaust headers [extractors] helps a bit. Don't go too big on exhaust size , it doesn't make a lot of difference to performance and sounds bad.


----------



## mostroloco (Apr 1, 2010)

ok today i installed a 2 1/4 magnaflow exhaust with 2" piping. now i need the cai.. but with the carburator that i have its hard to find unless i install 2 webbers instead? what u think?


----------



## mostroloco (Apr 1, 2010)

btw i dont know y but it had a cat converter lol i got rid of it an now it feels a lot more loosen


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

what year??


----------



## mostroloco (Apr 1, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> what year??


its from 1980


----------



## mostroloco (Apr 1, 2010)

update on my datsun....

installed highflow headers and now its more loosen than ever and feels stronger and better aceleration + it went from 5200 rpm to almost 6000 rpms with the little tips i've receive from you guys

any other mods are welcome..


----------

